# Should I get another female?



## Mallaidh (Aug 13, 2017)

Hi all, 

I have two male budgies and one female. Lately the two males have been fighting lots over the female (pushing each other out of the way, pecking each other and wrestling) and trying to get her attention. This morning they had a really bad fight (wrestling and fell to the ground and kept biting so much that I had to separate them because one was main pained screeches) and now I'm wondering if I should get another female to even out the competition and numbers. I read somewhere that it's good to have even number of males and females if they're in a small space (I have an indoor cage) and that it could prevent the fighting. 
I'd really appreciate any advice anyone can give me about what to do! 

Thanks 🙂


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

It’s good that you decided to separate the males. When birds are fighting that badly, that’s what we would suggest. Maybe you can keep that arrangement permanent? He will get used to living alone, and in the long run, have less stress. 

It is taking a risk adding to the flock, as adding can potentially cause more problems, rather than solve them. A couple things to keep in mind if you do decide get another bird; not all budgies will get along regardless of gender, and can potentially complicate things further. Also, when you have both males and females, steps must be taken to prevent accidental breeding.


----------



## Mallaidh (Aug 13, 2017)

Thanks for the feedback! I understand what you're saying but I feel bad for Ezra, the blue one, who constantly gets left out and feel like another friend might help keep things even. I have been tossing this idea up for some time because they even fight when they come out of the cage and have plenty of space to fly and chill. I am just at a loss


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*There is no guarantee that if you get another budgie (whether male or female) to house with Ezra that the new bird and Ezra will get along.

You must be prepared to have three separate cages on a permanent basis if necessary
should you choose to go that route.

There are many things to take into consideration before getting another bird.

http://www.talkbudgies.com/other-pets/50806-do-you-really-want-another-pet.html

1. If you decide to get another budgie in the future, please be sure to observe quarantine for the new budgie.

Quarantine means housing the new bird in a different cage in a different room than the current bird (as far away from the room the current bird is in as possible) for a period of 35-45 days.

Budgies mask symptoms when they are ill. Symptoms may not show up for over two weeks. 
Often you will not even realize your bird is not well. Many budgie illnesses are airborne which is why you need to quarantine your new bird in a completely different room.

It is also a good idea to always take a new budgie in to see an Avian Vet for a "well-birdie" check-up. This allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet and the vet can establish a baseline for your bird in case of any future illnesses or injuries.

Distinction between an Avian Vet and a Vet that "Will See Birds"

2. Introducing the new bird to the current bird

Introducing two birds

3. Flock Dynamics
Flock Dynamics

Your Harmonious Flock

4. Where do you plan to get the new bird?

Why buy from an reputable breeder rather than a big box pet store

5. Vet Expense and Housing
Do you have the time, finances, etc to devote to another bird?

Are you ready, willing and able to house the new budgie separately on a permanent basis if it does not get along with your current bird after quarantine? 

Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*


----------



## Mallaidh (Aug 13, 2017)

Just thought I'd update. I separated Pippin (he was the one who got badly injured. I ended up having to take him to the vet and he had to have a cone put on for three weeks. He has another appointment on Monday because it seems like the wing may be more permanently damaged - he doesn't use it or stretch it and it hangs by his side and is almost constantly shaking like he's cold.) 
Pippin has been moved to a 78x 47x 90cm cage and seems to be settling in well. He chirps and eats well, but doesn't use that injured wing at all, despite the initial wound being mostly healed. I still want to know if it would be worth getting him a friend once he is all properly healed and I will ask the vet when I see him as well. I have a spare cage for quarantine and am able to look after an extra bird.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Good you're taking Pippin to see the vet again. Is he tolerating the cone well? I know many animals don't, and you're forunate if he is acting okay with it. Let us know what the vet says about his wing. Sounds like it might be hurt. I hope he will be okay asap!

Budgies don't necessarily need another mate in the cage, especially if the other birds are in the room. If he is handicapped, then it might be best to leave him with his own cage. Saying that he recovers completely, you know it's always a risk whether or not budgies will tolerate another one coming into their space. You could try another male after a quarantine period, but if it doesn't work out, you'll have yet another single guy who may or may not accept a friend of his own. Drastically rearranging the cage _might_ work, but no guarantee. In this situation, you can see how people can end up with many more birds than originally wanted!


----------



## Mallaidh (Aug 13, 2017)

Hi everyone, 

Just thought I'd update. I did end up getting a another female. She's a light-winged, bright green opaline. So far, she has settled in well and she's been moved into a cage with Pippin after the adequate quarantine period. Pippin has since improved and has been flying better even though he still suffers from shaking and wing tiredness.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Great that things are going well with your group .

I just re-read your old post, where you say you heard that it's best to keep an even number of males and females, and I thought I'd clarify this for anyone who might be reading. It's optimal to keep an even number of budgies together, _regardless of male or female;_ to reduce the chance of one being the odd one out without a friend. Although I've seen it work as well with an odd number, the general rule is even number. Many females and groups of mixed genders get along well. All males are good together too. That's even easier, with no concern about preventing breeding.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm happy to hear Pippin is doing much better now.

RavensGryf has given an excellent summary of why the forum recommends keeping an even number of birds if an owner has multiple budgies.

I'd like to point out that many solo budgies do quite well on their own as long as they receive regular and consistent interaction on a daily basis with their owners.

Best wishes!*


----------

